# Beginner Snakes



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if I can have some kind of help. I am trying to plan ahead and save up a bunch for a small snake. I'm doing research as always, but honestly don't know where to start. Are there any snake/reptile people on the forum that can contribute to my questions?

No, I don't have the set up nor the snake in mind yet. I want it to be small enough to be in my room if that'll give you an idea. I have a queen sized matress, a 40 inch tv, large dresser, and plenty of room left to fit about a 10-20 gallon tank. Maybe that can give you an idea of what I'm able to work with.

I was wondering, from a milk snake or a corn snake...which would be best? I've seen some snakes just 6 inches (still a baby of course) and some can live in a 10 gallon? I dont know how much of that is true, but it's just what I've heard and seen. There are just so many kinds of snakes that I have no idea where to start. (DEfinitely not ready for any big snakes like boas, ect.) I was thinking a corn snake would be nice to have. They are relatively small and seem to be a great beginner snake.

Are there any articles that you guys may suggest? Any breeders that I can speak with via e-mail or someway? I doubt they are on the forum, but you never know. Can anyone help or at least point me in the right direction? I'm willing to read and do my homework first also I know that snakes and other reptiles are expensive to set up. (Well most of them) Would this be true for a snake small enough to live in a 10 gallon?

Also my cousin has a 5 foot boa in their 55 gallon tank. Is that even advised or okay?

I really am looking towards Milk snakes since the colors on them are amazing, but would settle for a corn snake, if in my predicament, I can.

I want one small enough that I could possibly hold at the computer or have on the bed, ect. Also I know that snakes are escape artists so that won't be a problem either.

Thanks

-BL2033


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd say that a sand boa would be the best choice for a small snake. They do perfect in 15-20 gal. tanks and only get up to 2'-3' in length. So do some research on them!  I have one as well.  I also have 2 corn snakes. Those also do well in 20 gal. tanks and can get up to 5'. 
It's also best to just get the biggest tank possible, regardless of size - saves you money on buying another tank later.  

A 5' boa in a 55 gal.? mmmm sounds small to me. What kind of boa is it?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A sand boa would be cute. ^-^ 
Always go for the biggest tank you can get, not the smallest. 
Looking for a breeder, I'd join a reptile forum and ask around... I'm only familiar with Canadian breeders, sorry 
I don't think there are huge differences between milk and corn snakes, both are often recommended as starter snakes for people. Corn snakes also come in a plethora of colours.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

-edit-
oh gee I posted that twice! Sorry x.x


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a ball python. They are easy to find, available in a range of colour phases, docile and slow moving. I like the shape of their heads and their markings.

I bought mine as a hatchling about 11 years ago. He's about three and a half feet long. Balls can get up to 5 feet long (females) but that's smaller than most boas. 

In all the years I've had and handled mine, he has never bitten. The name "Ball" python comes from the fact that they defend themselves by curling into a tight ball with the head in the middle.

I have mine in a 30 gal tank but you could probably get away with 20. They don't move around quickly or too much. 

The only drawbacks are that they can be picky eaters, and they will take long breaks from eating (months). As hatchlings they eat fine, but older ones can go into long dormant periods. Balls eat rats and mice, size depends on snake body girth.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've noticed dormancy in balls is most common before a shed or during the winter months. 
An idea of their pickiness- my ball only eats white rats. I hear being picky over colour is pretty common with this species. Good thing most feeders are albino. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sand boas to me look weird. They look like fat large worms when they are adult size. The head looks a bit weird. They are nice snakes with all the colors and such, but I don't think they are for me lol.

My cousin "had" not has sorry. I don't remember what kind it was. It was the common ones I saw all the time in pet stores and such. Like the yellowish spots and a whitish beige color of the rest of it.

Looks exactly like this:
What my cousins boa looked like.



youlovegnats said:


> Hmmm, I'd say that a sand boa would be the best choice for a small snake. They do perfect in 15-20 gal. tanks and only get up to 2'-3' in length. So do some research on them!  I have one as well.  I also have 2 corn snakes. Those also do well in 20 gal. tanks and can get up to 5'.
> It's also best to just get the biggest tank possible, regardless of size - saves you money on buying another tank later.
> 
> A 5' boa in a 55 gal.? mmmm sounds small to me. What kind of boa is it?


Yeah I figured it would be best to always go with the biggest tank just like fish. Hey would prefer the space than risk having themselves cramped as I would.

When I asked if there was any breeders I could speak to, I was meaning just to speak with them. Is there a way I can get in touch with one of the breeders you are familiar with? 

I like the stripes of the milk snakes and the corn snakes I think may be smaller?



Olympia said:


> A sand boa would be cute. ^-^
> Always go for the biggest tank you can get, not the smallest.
> Looking for a breeder, I'd join a reptile forum and ask around... I'm only familiar with Canadian breeders, sorry
> I don't think there are huge differences between milk and corn snakes, both are often recommended as starter snakes for people. Corn snakes also come in a plethora of colours.


Thank you for that. That's pretty interesting. I didn't know that. 



Olympia said:


> I've noticed dormancy in balls is most common before a shed or during the winter months.
> An idea of their pickiness- my ball only eats white rats. I hear being picky over colour is pretty common with this species. Good thing most feeders are albino. xD


Ball python. I don't think I want one of those just yet. I want to start out really small and basic. They might not be so complicated, but they don't stay too small. I think my limit of size for right now would be 2-3 feet preferably 2, but 3 foot sounds like a nice sized snake to have. The markings on them are very unique and usually I see just a small difference on each of them.

So basically you mean they are stubborn when it comes to eating? I there a reason why they don't eat for so long?



Cattitude said:


> I have a ball python. They are easy to find, available in a range of colour phases, docile and slow moving. I like the shape of their heads and their markings.
> 
> I bought mine as a hatchling about 11 years ago. He's about three and a half feet long. Balls can get up to 5 feet long (females) but that's smaller than most boas.
> 
> ...





Okay, so to everyone, is there a rule of thumb wi placing snakes and the amount of gallons? Like with fish it's about 1-2 inches to every gallon. So how would it work with snakes?

Which would be the smallest snake to get besides a sand boa.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry that link didn't work. This is he color it had:

http://patandlizkelley.blogspot.com/2010/06/snakes-and-more.html

*9th picture down!*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A lot of small snakes that come to mind are mean...
Egg eating snake is small and toothless, but I've read that feeding can be a problem and you gotta force it down.
The one other small boa are Hogg island boa, they are gorgeous, but I think they can get up to 4' as well.
I'd go for a corn or milk snake...
Find a breeder, and ask for a male, males are often much smaller than females.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

You could also look at kingsnakes, they are easy to find and brilliantly coloured.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

YIPES snakes!!!how do you not scream when you see them?!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> YIPES snakes!!!how do you not scream when you see them?!


LOL I guess my tarantulas distract me. :twisted:

But snakes in general don't wriggle or move about much. My python stays curled under his cork bark most of the time. The spiders hide or sit still most of the time too. Both species are beautiful and interesting in their own way.

That's why I like bettas, they move around more and are beautiful in a different way.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> YIPES snakes!!!how do you not scream when you see them?!


Because society has put into people's brains that they're scary. Just with any other "fear" of other creatures. I don't find animals scary, because they aren't meant to be. It's nature, not a sci-fi movie.  
--------------------------------------------------------------
BL2033:: You could also try a Hog Nose snake. Those tend to fake bite, but if actually bitten you may see a lot of swelling (they're semi-poisonous). But they're small snakes. 

Snakes that bite really have nothing to do with the breed. It's like saying "oh all Pit Bulls like to rip people's faces off"...that's just completely untrue. Yes, some breeds tend to be more agressive than others (such as King snakes and some Boas). You should start off with a Corn  They're much less inclines to bite people. The breeder who I got my snakes from is up in Cincinatti...so that might be a tad far for you, lol. I'd try going to any local Reptile shows. They're really fun and the breeders there sell for REALLY cheap. I got my sand boa there for $20, when in the petstore they're selling an adult female (who is never handled because she bites, and has been there for over 3 years) for over $100. @[email protected]; 
It's best to go to a show because the breeders there will let you handle everything- so your guaranteed to get a nice snake.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i do agree with going to reptile shows for the animals. i could've taken a asian vine snake home for $30. didnt do so as i had no space, no ideas on care requirements and to tell the truth glad i didnt. vine snakes are picky, apparently intermediate level, wont take too well with rodents and prefer lizards as food. some breeders might not drop prices as willing as others, saw many cresties going for atleast $60 minimum.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

NEVER GET A KINGSNAKE AS A FIRST SNAKE NOR MILKSNAKE
they are very hard to handle, and can easily bite. i would suggest:
ball python
corn snake
hognose
garter snake
florida green snake

there might be more, but those are the ones we had before and nothing ever went wrong. 
though getting a *hognose* is pricey, the good thing about hognoses that they rarely ever bite, they'll bluff what i mean by bluff is that instead if taking a grab of you they some what head-but you. bad thing is there hyper and they have a certain poison that swells where you have been bitten, it's not fatal. females reach to 4 feet, and male reach to 2 feet.
*ball pythons* are easy to find and really calm with you, sometimes there mean. we only have one out of like 5 pythons we have one mean one because she isn't used to people and she is just a hatchling. but there big reach to like 5 or 6 feet (i forgot around that) though females will always be bigger. 
there slower and won't go crazy all over the place when you hold them, because since they have a bigger body they won't move as much. 
*corn snakes *these are great beginner snakes, not as pricey as the other two but they reach to 6 feet as well (for females). they are really nice and gentle, but they are energetic since there body is more slim. they have beautiful colorations that don't reach to like $1000 like hognoses or ball pythons. we have a juvenile, and she is really loveable, though kinda hyper.
*garter snakes* i don't know the average size of them since i haven't had them for a long time. good beginner snakes, you could also feed them crickets or worms unlike other snakes eat mice, toads, etc. so there more simpler for care as well. not much of a wide coloration. but they are nice to have around  i think they don't really have razor sharp teeth either (am not sure)
*green florida snakes* i think they get a bit bigger than garter's, but they have a beautiful green, and a unique face. good beginner. they also have a nice yellow on them to. also we haven't had one for a while, and they don't live as long as pythons or anything, i think it was 4 years. am not sure with the colorations. but we fed ours pinkies (new born mice).
so i wouldn't get a king snake as a first snake.
pics:
ball python:








hognose:








corn snake:








garter snake:








green Florida snake:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's a pic of a king snake:
















she was a mean sucker XP SHE TRIED TO EAT OUR CORNSNAKE!!!! o-0


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

BL1507.... I can't believe you'd have your king snake around your corn... That is a horrible thing to do. King snakes SPECIALTY is eating other snakes. That's the main component of their diet in the wild... They are even immune to venom, and are often released to control venomous snake populations in urban areas... Of course he tried to eat your corn, that's his favourite food...

I think you could find a lovely well handled king/milk snake at a reptile show, already sexed so you have a good idea of future size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i only keep an albino ball python and a hog nose. the rest aren't mine my brother done that. that's why i said "Our"
we gave away the king for a spider ball python female, she had a respiratory infection, 4 days before the machine we bought came in she passed away.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think going to a reptile show would be a good thing to do. We had a member here, CodeRed who has 2 cornsnakes and an African house snake. Too bad she doesn't come to the forum anymore. She knows a LOT about snakes. I think she started out by going to reptile shows if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My daughter has an albino jungle corn (cross between king and corn). He is really nice and won't bite unless he is getting ready to shed. I think he bites at that time because he can't see very well, and only sees movement.
My personal favorites are the corn snake. They come in a LOT of beautiful colors.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

cause that's half corn, lol and i think good care and attention could change an attitude of a kingsnake
that pic is a california kingsnake


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Snakes are featured in movies usually as the predator of people. And TBH, it does make a pretty good movie if done right. IMO big cats and other wild animals will only attack if they feel threatened or feel they are being infiltrated. Which all have been. Some given the name dangerous and some tame, but all in all, they are just animals and are doing whatever they can (instinct) to survive to produce better offspring and or survive at all. Nature works in amazing ways.

_____________________________________

Anyway, past the insightful statements lol. Hog noses are really nice looking, but my mom would freak if I asked for that. Especially if they can potentially cause swelling. I think I'll stay away from any kind of poisonous snakes.

Yeah I know what you mean. Very good analogy, (Pitbulls) it all depends. I get what you mean.



youlovegnats said:


> Because society has put into people's brains that they're scary. Just with any other "fear" of other creatures. I don't find animals scary, because they aren't meant to be. It's nature, not a sci-fi movie.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> BL2033:: You could also try a Hog Nose snake. Those tend to fake bite, but if actually bitten you may see a lot of swelling (they're semi-poisonous). But they're small snakes.
> 
> ...


So far I think the best snake that would fit best with me would be a corn snake. I tend to jump when I'm holding lizards and they jerk a bit. I used to catch some small brown lizards when I was in Florida and they used to wiggle and everything, but when they bit (it didnt hurt because they didn't have teeth) I would jump and let it go. So basically pointing that I wouldn't really want to have the responsibility of pushing the food down. So I'll stay away from them.



Olympia said:


> A lot of small snakes that come to mind are mean...
> Egg eating snake is small and toothless, but I've read that feeding can be a problem and you gotta force it down.
> The one other small boa are Hogg island boa, they are gorgeous, but I think they can get up to 4' as well.
> I'd go for a corn or milk snake...
> Find a breeder, and ask for a male, males are often much smaller than females.


That's fantastic! I keep hearing very good things about going to reptile shows since they are cheaper and in the long run so much better than buying in stores.



nel3 said:


> i do agree with going to reptile shows for the animals. i could've taken a asian vine snake home for $30. didnt do so as i had no space, no ideas on care requirements and to tell the truth glad i didnt. vine snakes are picky, apparently intermediate level, wont take too well with rodents and prefer lizards as food. some breeders might not drop prices as willing as others, saw many cresties going for atleast $60 minimum.


I'm going to see if I can convince my mom to go. (Good Luck ( -_-) Yeah CodeRed is another member I was looking for most since they seemed to be fascinated with snakes as well. I'm sure they knew enough to contribute.



dramaqueen said:


> I think going to a reptile show would be a good thing to do. We had a member here, CodeRed who has 2 cornsnakes and an African house snake. Too bad she doesn't come to the forum anymore. She knows a LOT about snakes. I think she started out by going to reptile shows if I'm remembering correctly.


I love the albino snakes. All of them are really nice looking. Just very unique in their own ways!



tpocicat said:


> My daughter has an albino jungle corn (cross between king and corn). He is really nice and won't bite unless he is getting ready to shed. I think he bites at that time because he can't see very well, and only sees movement.
> My personal favorites are the corn snake. They come in a LOT of beautiful colors.


____________________________________

I think that I'll go with a corn snake. They seem to be given the best name for a beginner pet. And are small enough for me to handle and such. Now the questions may become a bit more complex with feeding and the shedding periods. So I know that when a snake is shedding, it's best to leave it be and wait it out. As they shed. As feeding goes, how do I know when to feed it? How long does it take to digest it's food. I'm guessing that when owning any snake these are essential things that need to be known by the owner.

Are there any articles about Cornsnakes that anyone can provide? I'm willing to read and do my research, just I dont know what exactly It is I'm looking for.

I researched bettas by looking up betta breeding and found out how to tell sexes, color classifications, basic genetics, ect.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It takes about 2 days for a snake to digest it's food. Sometimes it's less, but that all depends on heating. Also you don't want to handle it after feeding, as it might regurgitate it's food...nasty business. My middle school teacher had 2 corns as class pets and she let us take them out. She had apparently forgotten that she had fed them 3-4 mice about 12 hrs. earlier...poor thing threw up 4 half-digested mice all over my desk. xD 
Anyways... 
Corn's should be in 75*F with 80-85* on one side a cool area on the other. I just keep my lamp on during the day & turn it off at night. It gets to about 80 one the hot side and 70-73 on the cool side. Then it drops to 68-70 at night. They live around central areas of the US and can thrive in many different climates. :3 So they're an ideal first snake to own. 
You only need to feed them once a week and the sizes of the mice should increase when they get bigger. You only need to feed them one mouse though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks! That's perfect. I will just have to research a bunch more...my brain hurts already, but I got it.

So they are best kept with the light on all day and off at night. Thanks, youlovegnats!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

An UTH (Under Tank Heater) is preferred, as they enjoy belly heat, and when they burrow (which they will) they will still be warm enough to digest their last meal. I'm getting a corn soon, I have the whole set-up. I've got a 48g tank, and everything I need but the mice and the corn. Oh, except for more screen clips, LOL! I would really advise that you go with the biggest tank you can fit in your room, because it saves you from buying a bigger setup later, and your future gaffer would appreciate it as it grows. I think go with the 20g long! Not tall, long. Hope I helped some!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

youlovegnats said:


> Because society has put into people's brains that they're scary. Just with any other "fear" of other creatures. I don't find animals scary, because they aren't meant to be. It's nature, not a sci-fi movie.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> BL2033:: You could also try a Hog Nose snake. Those tend to fake bite, but if actually bitten you may see a lot of swelling (they're semi-poisonous). But they're small snakes.
> 
> ...


Lol the snake that slithered down my top and tried to bite me didn't seem to think I was scared of it...oddly I wasn't...till it slithered its way down my top!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I wouldn't want to have a 20 gallon ish for any kind of snake because it defeats the purpose of getting a snake in that tank or any other lizard/reptile.

About how long do they get? What is a healthy thickness they should be about?

Where did you start when first researching about them. What articles did you read? (if you remember).



bettafish15 said:


> An UTH (Under Tank Heater) is preferred, as they enjoy belly heat, and when they burrow (which they will) they will still be warm enough to digest their last meal. I'm getting a corn soon, I have the whole set-up. I've got a 48g tank, and everything I need but the mice and the corn. Oh, except for more screen clips, LOL! I would really advise that you go with the biggest tank you can fit in your room, because it saves you from buying a bigger setup later, and your future gaffer would appreciate it as it grows. I think go with the 20g long! Not tall, long. Hope I helped some!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Corns can get from anywhere to 3' to 5' in length. The healthy size (adult size) should be as round as a half-dollar.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay. Perfect! Thanks.

Just another question, how would you go about heating the bottom of the tank? Without it being so hot or not hot enough?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

There are heating pads that have sticky stuff so you can adhere it to the bottom of the tank. My issue with under-heaters is that you can't control the temp. After my turtle flipping over and over-heating, I prefer to use lamps. ;___;


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay. Perfect! Thanks.
> 
> Just another question, how would you go about heating the bottom of the tank? Without it being so hot or not hot enough?


You can get heating pads that can be stuck under the tank (not inside). If the pad doesn't come with a regulator switch, you can buy those separately to plug your heating devices into.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay I see. So what about the "flooring" or "bedding?" I heard sand is comfortable, but obviously not for every snake.

So what would you need to use for the bottom? Newspaper?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*!Accidental Double Post!*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know a lot of snakes, sand isn't a good idea unless they are desert snakes. Like for ball pythons I head it can irritate them.
I just use "reptile carpet." More attractive than newspaper, but it starts to smell bad after a while no matter how much you wash it so you gotta switch it out semi often. It's more attractive than newspaper though.
I switched to aspen shavings, but after 8 years on carpet, my poor snake stayed on the driftwood for about a week before I realized the shavings were creeping him out, so I had to switch back.
Most corns I see are on aspen though.. it's good because you clean it like bunny litter and it isn't thaaat pricey. Aspen is the only safe wood chip for snakes that I know of.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay I see. So what about the "flooring" or "bedding?" I heard sand is comfortable, but obviously not for every snake.
> 
> So what would you need to use for the bottom? Newspaper?


I found this green carpet thing for under $10 that you can clean and wash so its re-usable.Zoo Med Eco Reptile Terrarium Carpet - Reptile - Sale - PetSmart

I got a green one.

I would really suggest a corn snake for you because the Garters and Ribbon snakes are harder to handle. They want to just run away from you. They are very fast.

Corn snakes can be more docile. I just got mine two days ago. Here is us feeding it 





Still learning a lot.

I think Pythons get too big and you need more than one person to handle it with you when it gets that big.

Oh and here is the snake in her cage so you can see the carpet thing. I need to cut it like a half inch to fit it perfect though:





Good luck!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Termato, be warned that carpet is only reusable for a couple months at best.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Termato, be warned that carpet is only reusable for a couple months at best.


haha yeah I figured that...

She already pooped on it...looks like bird droppings. 

Eventually....i wanna go all natural!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She is beautiful! I love the way snakes move! Yeah, Python is one snake I dont plan on getting for a long time. I want to try to have a beginner snake to see if it's something I will get into. If I don't want to get into it, I'll just not buy another snake after this one, but I wouldn't want to re-home something like a snake.

That "Bedding" does look like a carpet.

I didn't think that little corns mouth was going to be able to eat that little mouse. It was dead right? And After they finish eating like that, will they move around at all? I know you're not supposed to touch them when they finish eating.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> She is beautiful! I love the way snakes move! Yeah, Python is one snake I dont plan on getting for a long time. I want to try to have a beginner snake to see if it's something I will get into. If I don't want to get into it, I'll just not buy another snake after this one, but I wouldn't want to re-home something like a snake.
> 
> That "Bedding" does look like a carpet.
> 
> I didn't think that little corns mouth was going to be able to eat that little mouse. It was dead right? And After they finish eating like that, will they move around at all? I know you're not supposed to touch them when they finish eating.


It was frozen and we thawed it out in warm water.

She has been on the heat pad inside her hiding place for 24 hours. We fed her yesterday and she has just been chilling over the heat pad. The pad is under the tank.

What I want to know is if people take their snakes out of the cage before feeding. I had someone tell me not to. I had people tell me to. 

The thing is if you take the snake out you have to touch it to put it back in the cage....Still trying to figure that out.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

glad you choose a cornsnake  there very sweet and kind if they get to know you. i would suggest to get him/her as a juvenile though. they'll be more tamed
as for feeding they should eat on there own, if you get a baby/hatchling you'll have to feed them pinkies, insects aren't in there food chain so don't try it. and if you choose to feed frozen (frozen foods are cheaper than live) you'll have to get warm/hot water, let it boil, and when it looks thaw grab it and squish it, make sure it isn't frozen inside (so it won't get the snake sick) and it is warm since they notice prey by heat mostly. if you have to feed pinkies, don't leave the pinky in for a long time or the skin will break and it would get digusting ;p
flooring you could buy at many petstores, never use sand. you could even use newspaper (i wouldn't suggest it if you want it to look nice, lol) and be careful with getting gravel you want to make sure it is safe. i don't know the names of any though XP and the thing why WE use newspaper because we don't want get the snakes mite's sometimes there in the dirt sometimes there not, with our luck there in there -.-" and simple to get rid of mites, let them bathe in water, in there water bowl, any where were there isn't chemicals to hurt them. the way to notice it when you see either on the body or (mostly) on top of the head it would be white cracks between the scales, and the snake mostly stays in the water bowl.
make sure they don't bathe too much because they could get scale rot, but that's a rare case, out of 1 out of 10 snakes get it.
from experience with pythons, there also sweet, kind, and very intelligent  "Melissa" our normal ball python, when they had mites and she would share a big tank with another ball (younger than her) was a yellow belly ball python "Teo" and he wouldn't go to the water bowl, but melissa will bathe in it and go on top of teo and let him soak ;p sadly he passed away.

after feeding DON'T TOUCH THEM unless your putting back into the tank CAREFULLY. the reason why is because there digesting, and when they crawl all over you hands/fingers, it will make them either regurgitate, or mess up there digestive system


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

how to CAREFULLY to put them back into the tank is to not let them wrap around your hands just let them sit on your hands without wrapping. another issue is that some snakes tend to bite right after feeding because they could mistaken you as food, since some snakes get fed more than once in a day. but if the snake is used to you they'll not bite as much, not all snakes are like that. we only have one that does that out of like 8 or 7 ;p


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Termato said:


> What I want to know is if people take their snakes out of the cage before feeding. I had someone tell me not to. I had people tell me to.
> 
> The thing is if you take the snake out you have to touch it to put it back in the cage....Still trying to figure that out.


I usually take mine out and put them into a small Kritter Keeper. 
Having them eat inside their enclosure will tell them that every time you stick your hand in the cage, it's dinner - which might end up in you getting bit. Snakes are extremely smart and catch on very quickly to routines.  So yes, it's best to take them out of their cages wen feeding. 
It's absolutely fine to handle them after just eating only to put them back into their cages. Don't play around with them, like BL1507 said - they'll throw it right back up...which is not pleasant for you or the snake. 

BL2033, snakes can open their jaws about 3x's as you think they can. They unhinge their lower jaw from the top, which allows them to eat such big prey. It's common for food to get away from them in the wild, so they have to eat big meals in order to stay alive.  
Did you know that Moray Eels have TWO sets of jaws? They have the front jaws like snakes, but then they also have another set in the back of their throat that pulls prey down into their stomach.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Never be lazy and microwave rodents.... I've never done this, but I hear they explode.
Also, another good thing about a reptile expo/breeder is you won't have reptile mites (unless they are unhygenic breeders xD)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, don't boil the mice either! You don't want them to be cooked, just warm and thawed. Don't use boiling water for that reason.  Just use hot water.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

We keep pet mice, eventually if my girlfriend warms up to it we will breed our food (still keeping our pet mice ofc).


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I breed my own food. Saves me $30 a month. 
Although...breeding mice is quite a handfull. >< 
All day long all I hear is PEEP PEEP PEEP PEEP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Boiled mice for dinner. Eww! lol


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

youlovegnats said:


> I usually take mine out and put them into a small Kritter Keeper.
> Having them eat inside their enclosure will tell them that every time you stick your hand in the cage, it's dinner - which might end up in you getting bit. Snakes are extremely smart and catch on very quickly to routines.  So yes, it's best to take them out of their cages wen feeding.
> It's absolutely fine to handle them after just eating only to put them back into their cages. Don't play around with them, like BL1507 said - they'll throw it right back up...which is not pleasant for you or the snake.


In 11 years I have never even come close to being bitten by my ball python and he has never regurgitated his food. Here is how I feed him. 

IMO you shouldn't be handling a hungry snake to haul it out of its cage, nor should you be feeding it with your hand. That's just asking to be bitten. You should never touch prey with your hands and if you do, wash them afterwards. If your hand smells remotely like prey, especially if it's warmer than the prey, guess what the snake is going to aim at first when he strikes? 

Get some long-handled forceps from either a reptile shop or a medical supply store. Leave the snake in his cage. Move aside or remove any hides so the snake has a clear shot at the prey. Grab the rodent by its tail and offer it nose-first to the snake. Just dangle it a quarter inch or so from the snake's nose. He may want to "sniff" it with his tongue first, then he'll hit it. As he strikes, let go of the prey. 

If the snake refuses the prey, wait no more than an hour and try again. Prey goes bad very fast, so on the second offer, flush it if he refuses. At the most, you can leave the prey in the cage overnight, but discard it immediately in the morning.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Totally random but last time I fed my snake, the rat I bought was stuck to the severed leg of another rat. Nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry i didn't mean boil, boil haha
but i know they get widen there mouths because of there loose jaw or something
example:








^ love that example lol


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool pic! 

They are fascinating to watch while eating. The lower jaw unhinges completely from the upper jaw when they swallow. Also, the lower jaw divides in two at the tip of the snout. While the snake is swallowing they push the prey down with a walking motion of the two halves of the lower jaw. 

After the prey is swallowed they make chewing motions to realign the lower jaw and hook it back up to the upper jaw. I notice mine also goes for a big drink of water afterward.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  

what kind of cornsnake your looking for BL? albino, fancy, ghost, etc?


----------



## EchoMoon (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't read this thread totally yet, short on time, sorry. I can say this. CHECK YOUR STATE LAWS. Some states don't allow you to own certain snakes, though that doesn't stop people from selling the illegal ones, not _usually_ a problem, but just in case. My vote is for what most people call a ball python or a corn snake. I've owned one python and five corn snakes, very easy to care for when done correctly. Handle them at least once daily when you first get them, so they aren't skittery about people.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we own 8 snakes, like 7 ball pythons, 1 hognose, and 1 cornsnake
here is our little pinstripe :3 :








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMp_C4XatSY


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> we own 8 snakes, like 7 ball pythons, 1 hognose, and 1 cornsnake
> here is our little pinstripe :3 :
> 
> 
> ...


Do they all get along? Do you have more than one in one habitat? Also, if you keep them together did you get them at the same time?

thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they do get along, but i don't keep them together all the time ;p all our ball pythons are friendly to other pythons or snakes  pursey is compatable with them too, and so is the cornsnake
not all of the snakes where bought together, these where separate by a day or 2? i don't remember, they both came from mail, and are both males


----------

